# New Years Eve What ya All Doing



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

The Mrs. and I are staying inn. I got a fire going I picked up some mongo size king crab legs I took out a nice corn fed beef sirloin also having crispy sea salted baked potato with all the fixens I'll let the fire go down to coals for a bit and fire roast the legs and steak in the nifty grill grill baskets I fabbed up. 
For desert I picked up a 1/2 gallon of fresh homemade vanilla ice cream, Ghirardelli chocolate sauce and pecans for hot fudge sundays. Then some movies.
The rest of the weekend I'm going ice fishing.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> The Mrs. and I are staying inn. I got a fire going I picked up some mongo size king crab legs I took out a nice corn fed beef sirloin also having crispy sea salted baked potato with all the fixens I'll let the fire go down to coals for a bit and fire roast the legs and steak in the nifty grill grill baskets I fabbed up.
> For desert I picked up a 1/2 gallon of fresh homemade vanilla ice cream, Ghirardelli chocolate sauce and pecans for hot fudge sundays. Then some movies.
> The rest of the weekend I'm going ice fishing.


Sounds nice, I am doing nothing........Ya know it is Amature night!

Have a Happy New Year Mike and All


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a private party gig for the owner of the Victor Mouse Trap company. I'm thinking about getting a mouse or rat and letting it loose in his house.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I have a private party gig for the owner of the Victor Mouse Trap company. I'm thinking about getting a mouse or rat and letting it loose in his house.


Video Please! My dogs LOVE to chase them and I always tell the wife on special days that I am going to get some live and let them loose in the house.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Video Please! My dogs LOVE to chase them and I always tell the wife on special days that I am going to get some live and let them loose in the house.


AFTER I get my check....

"Hey...is that a rat I see over there? YIKES! Sorry I can't stick around."


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I have a private party gig for the owner of the Victor Mouse Trap company. I'm thinking about getting a mouse or rat and letting it loose in his house.


Do it


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I stay home on NY's, it's amature night. My wife and I had a really nice ribeye, baked tater with sour cream, fresh asperagus and topped it off with a glass of a 1976 Spatlese I"ve been saving. Now, I'm watching football, playing on computer, checking Craigslist for another Cushman and just vegatating. ha ha

Hope all have a Great and prosperous New Year.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I stay home on NY's, it's amature night. My wife and I had a really nice ribeye, baked tater with sour cream, fresh asperagus and topped it off with a glass of a 1976 Spatlese I"ve been saving. Now, I'm watching football, playing on computer, checking Craigslist for another Cushman and just vegatating. ha ha
> 
> Hope all have a Great and prosperous New Year.
> 
> DFrost


That sounds great to me.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> The Mrs. and I are staying inn. I got a fire going I picked up some mongo size king crab legs I took out a nice corn fed beef sirloin also having crispy sea salted baked potato with all the fixens I'll let the fire go down to coals for a bit and fire roast the legs and steak in the nifty grill grill baskets I fabbed up.
> For desert I picked up a 1/2 gallon of fresh homemade vanilla ice cream, Ghirardelli chocolate sauce and pecans for hot fudge sundays. Then some movies.
> The rest of the weekend I'm going ice fishing.


Sounds REALLY good Mike. 

We have Peter's brother and father here. Peter asked for (and I am making) Chicken Kiev, Haricot Vert (fresh french green beans w/slivered almonds), baby greens Salad, Coconut Cake. 

Of course I am enjoying some nice Tequila shots while listening to some old NIrvana grunge - rock on! No way I drive on New Years Eve = hell it's crazy out there!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> .... Coconut Cake .....


Homemade?


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

We're staying in too. Well, we have to now. I've had too many whiskey sours. But that was after a nice dinner. I seem to be typing slower than normal, though. Can't seem to figure out why...


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

After dinner I'll watch some Popeye and Johnny Quest with my youngest son and fall asleep by 10.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Homemade?


nope, Peter bought it at a store. When it comes to desserts the closest I come to homemade and still have it edible is "dump cake"! Everything else is homemade, though.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Shoveled snow most of the day so me and the la-z-boy are getting aquainted tonight. I think I see the pizza man making his way up my nicely shoveled and salted driveway, therefore the plan is to get comfy, eat some pies and maybe throw back a few cold ones. As for watching the ball drop, I'm getting kind of old so I dunno if I'll be able to keep the eyelids at attention or not.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

NOTHING. Lame I know....I am getting old.

Sending my husband out to party though, don't even expect him home tonight!

I on the other hand have to work tomorrow...early.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> nope, Peter bought it at a store. When it comes to desserts the closest I come to homemade and still have it edible is "dump cake"! Everything else is homemade, though.


............and wild rice - how could I forget the wild rice (my favorite part)!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> nope, Peter bought it at a store. When it comes to desserts the closest I come to homemade and still have it edible is "dump cake"! Everything else is homemade, though.


Mmmmm. Dump cake..... is that like earthquake cake? Cherries in it?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Mmmmm. Dump cake..... is that like earthquake cake? Cherries in it?


Yep! My favorite! 
As far as dinner goes if I had my way we would have ordered in Chinese. Next year!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Yep! My favorite!


One time I had a great variation on that dump cake at a potluck. 

The person had used sour cherries from a jar instead of canned sweet cherry pie filling. Boy, was it good. She did it because she didn't have the right ingredient, but it was waaaay better. =P~


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

We had guests over for holidays, they left yesterday  Wife n I are just chillin and watching a bad western movie. Pup wants me to drop everything and play tug with him. Happy new year, cheers.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

If I open my door, I can hear downtown excitement already, three big blocks away, at 7:30!

This small city has thousands of people partying downtown every New Year's Eve (like Monterey's First Night). Like a little teeny Mardi Gras.

I can see the giant bubbles from the bubble machine if I go out to the sidewalk, and I hear the parade music starting up.


But I've reached the age -- I mean maturity -- where this is close enough. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Sitting around the fire drinking Southern Comfort and spending time with the wife who just woke up. 

It's been a very rough holiday season for us. My wife has a staph infection, then had severe digestive issues after the antibiotics killed all the good bacteria in her digestive system, had a pipe leak in the garage Christmas Eve that wrecked insulation and drywall, and was in the ER from 11:00 pm until 5:00 am this morning after my wife's knee swelled up and we thought the infection may have spread. Fortunately (I guess it's fortunate), she has gout. We had to cancel all our plans to visit family.

Here's to 2010 being better. Hope you all have a good New Years.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> This small city has thousands of people partying downtown every New Year's Eve (like Monterey's First Night). Think little teeny Mardi Gras.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Did many of them bother to sober up from New Years 1968?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> Did many of them bother to sober up from New Years 1968?



I'm pretty sure not.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

But I've only been here since 1976. :lol:



It's pretty cool, though, with the homemade parade and the music on every corner and stuff.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> One time I had a great variation on that dump cake at a potluck.
> 
> The person had used sour cherries from a jar instead of canned sweet cherry pie filling. Boy, was it good. She did it because she didn't have the right ingredient, but it was waaaay better. =P~


I do that too!

P.S. Michael I hope 2010 is a better year for you too. Sounds like you guys need a little breather, too.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Susan.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michael Swetz said:


> Sitting around the fire drinking Southern Comfort and spending time with the wife who just woke up.
> 
> It's been a very rough holiday season for us. My wife has a staph infection, then had severe digestive issues after the antibiotics killed all the good bacteria in her digestive system, had a pipe leak in the garage Christmas Eve that wrecked insulation and drywall, and was in the ER from 11:00 pm until 5:00 am this morning after my wife's knee swelled up and we thought the infection may have spread. Fortunately (I guess it's fortunate), she has gout. We had to cancel all our plans to visit family.
> 
> Here's to 2010 being better. Hope you all have a good New Years.


Oh my gosh!

Gout is terrible painful, I understand. It's probably good that you found out and stayed home instead of being away, without her own bed and her own quiet house.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

I hope you have a better 2010 too Michael.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks all. I posted all that mainly for perspective. Be glad for the good times because things won't always be that way.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Me and the wife had dinner here with one of the daughters, her hubby and the three little grizzlies...errrr...I mean their three little darlings. Now it's just sitting here with the computer.
I'll probably go outside and fart at midnight!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Went to the daughters ,ate, then went to see my son. Thw wife and I will hang out till 1201 and then go to bed. Got some important stuff to take care of in the morning.

Some of you will be surprised.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Michael Swetz said:


> Thanks all. I posted all that mainly for perspective. Be glad for the good times because things won't always be that way.


That's a good attitude to have. Here's hoping to a better year in the coming year for you guys. (where's the new years eve smiley when you need it??)- :mrgreen: I guess Mr Green can do for now... it's 9:25 here but for most of you a near year is upon you!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so old! Fell asleep before midnight, but between the neighbour's fireworks and the dogs barking their fool heads off at them, I was awake anyway. Kissed the dog next to me and went back to sleep.

Champagne for breakfast!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Ron and I got home around 8pm from picking him and the dogs up at LAX last night. We opened a bottle of local Champagne and I had a chicken slow roasting w/veggies for dinner. Also, broke into one of the boxes of French chocolates he brought back..yum!

Today, it's windy and we will kick back here and let the dogs settle in. We have crab legs and steak for later and some French Champagne and more chocolates. :-D


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Went to a hockey game, then home for ringing in the New Year...

Mike, too bad your not closer, I'd be coming over for your cooking!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike S......NO Polar Plunge for you today?!?!? LOL Awww c'mon ;-) Crazy Minnesotians


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> .... Also, broke into one of the boxes of French chocolates he brought back..



Mmmmm. Chocolates.....



I cut out sugar a while back. Now I just read about it. :lol:


----------

